# which format do these chinese phones support...????



## ajooba215 (Jan 14, 2008)

hi folks....this is gurpreet singh asking for some help....if anyone one of you knows anything related to these "chinese" phones or about the format that they support...then pls reply me on this thread....


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 14, 2008)

What do you mean by Format ???

Well It depends on Phone to Phone since they dont have any standards...

Image = JPGs and BMPs 
Audio = MP3s 4 sure... hehe
Video = AVI and MP4... 
Games nd Appz = Some phones I found do support Java 2.0

Buying one? Not advised in any way..

Anyway this is wrong section to ask about mobiles.. You can ask it in Respected mobilez section.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 14, 2008)

Same as most SEs
Image Jpg,
audio mp3,wav,amr
video 3gp,mp4


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 6, 2008)

Try 3gp (nokia/nec/seimens) in SUPER video converter. Default settings work fine with k808 tv phone dual sim


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 14, 2008)

*SE phones*
video
3GP [H263]+amr audio for lowest size but low quality v and A [mono]
3GP [MP4 + aac audio for best quality v and a but high size]

audio
mp3 for med quality [but support ID2 and 3]
AAC [m4a] for best quaity.
amr lowest size but lowest quality [mono].

*Nokia*


video 
3GP [h263/MP4 with amr/aac]
avi [mp4 with mp3/ac] [3d party video player]

audio
mp3
aac [some supports aac+ too]
wma [some supports it].
ogg [good quality but very high size and plays on players like ogg player]


----------



## confused (Jul 16, 2008)

chinese phones? guess it will definitely have native support for the '.crap' format.  LOL, just kidding.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 16, 2008)

[edited]
a spammer was here
now removed


----------



## skippednote (Jul 16, 2008)

ok no need to post already the problem is solved


----------

